# Free TRUE STRIKE & TRUE STRIKE 2 updates offering real-time mic mixing



## ProjectSAM (Jun 28, 2013)

*We are excited to release FREE UPDATES for TRUE STRIKE and TRUE STRIKE 2!*

*TRUE STRIKE 1.1* offers a brand new interface with real-time mixing of the Close, Stage & Far microphone sets. Other improvements include a fully re-tuned timpani and a variety of programming fixes.







*TRUE STRIKE 2 1.1* offers a brand new interface with real-time mixing of the Close & Ambient microphone sets, as well as a variety of programming fixes and improvements.






*Update requirements & notes:*
- Kontakt Player 5 or Kontakt 5 (not compatible with K4 or K3.5!)
- Installed version of True Strike or True Strike 2 Kontakt Player edition
- Not compatible with earlier True Strike editions, such as Giga, Multiformat or HALion OEM

To get the updates, log in to your ProjectSAM account and scroll to your True Strike or True Strike 2 registration. You can download the updates directly from your browser. You don't need to use the ProjectSAM Downloader.

Enjoy!

The SAM Team


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 28, 2013)

Excellent, thanks !


----------



## midi_controller (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic! Still my percussion library of choice, it just has the right sound. Good to hear about the timpani too, it kind of needed it!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## shakuman (Jun 28, 2013)

Big thanks Maarten.. =o


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice job guys. Played around with the update for a bit. Terrific!


----------



## jamwerks (Jun 28, 2013)

I didn't see a list anywhere of what kind of "programming fixes" were done to TS 1. I was wondering if by chance you programmed some mod-controlled tremolos for Timp, Bass drum & Suspended cymbales?


----------



## Ed (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool finally! Can I update my Giga 3 version to the Kontakt one?


----------



## jleckie (Jun 28, 2013)

What if you have the KORE version? I did not like Kore so I have not used TrueStrike much but if it was Kontakt I would use it all the time.


----------



## hotsizzlemusic (Jun 28, 2013)

I own a lot of perc libraries and these 2 still get used the most. so psyched about these updates! especially the tuned tymps. thanks guys!


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all!

The update is ONLY compatible with the Kontakt Player version of True Strike (see the notes in our original post). We dropped development of the earlier formats years ago.

We don't have a full bug fix list available, but we did indeed smoothen the modwheel programming here and there, with better relative volumes and lag times.

The SAM Team


----------



## Ed (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Maarten, 

I meant can I crossgrade from Giga3 to Kontakt, for a fee?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 1, 2013)

Ed @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> Hey Maarten,
> 
> I meant can I crossgrade from Giga3 to Kontakt, for a fee?



Hey Ed,

Yes, you can!
http://www.projectsam.com/Products/Upgrades/1350


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 1, 2013)

I am being told I have to order a 49 euro upgrade


----------



## ProjectSAM (Jul 1, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> I am being told I have to order a 49 euro upgrade



Hi Craig,

Are you sure you have the Kontakt Player version of True Strike?

As we mentioned above, the update is not compatible with earlier editions, such as Giga, HALion OEM or Multi-format.

If you serial starts with TS1- or TS2- or is a number without dashes then you have an _older_ edition. If this is the case then you indeed have to upgrade to the Kontakt Player edition first.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 1, 2013)

It appears I have the "You are a loser" editions of True Strike.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 1, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> It appears I have the "You are a loser" editions of True Strike.


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Jul 1, 2013)

Really a great update, it makes so many things much easier. Thank you ProjectSAM!!!


----------



## rgames (Jul 1, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> It appears I have the "You are a loser" editions of True Strike.


You're not the only one...

rgames


----------



## Ed (Jul 1, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> It appears I have the "You are a loser" editions of True Strike.



lol me too :lol:


----------



## jleckie (Jul 1, 2013)

Yep same here. Kore turned out to be a big dog...

(and everything associated with it)


----------



## rgames (Jul 1, 2013)

Other than the multi-mic mixing, what does the update from the old-school multi-format edition do?


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 2, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> It appears I have the "You are a loser" editions of True Strike.


The same here. We have to smile for not crying!!!


----------



## esounds (Jul 9, 2013)

Craig Sharmat @ Mon Jul 01 said:


> It appears I have the "You are a loser" editions of True Strike.



Yes I too am one of the early loyal adopters who gets no love either. I find it totally ridiculous that the majority of sample companies penalize their early adopters rather than treat them right.


----------



## Mahlon (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks! Now that is what I call product support. o-[][]-o


----------



## thehuman (Jul 20, 2013)

Out of curiosity, has anyone had any issues with True Strike 1.1 disappearing from the Libraries list every time you close Kontakt?

edit: removing the rest of this post, as my issue was resolved by ProjectSAM.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 20, 2013)

thehuman @ Sun 21 Jul said:


> Out of curiosity, has anyone had any issues with True Strike 1.1 disappearing from the Libraries list every time you close Kontakt?


I have the exact same problem you're describing with one of my SonicCouture libs, I have to re-add it to the _Libraries_ tab whenever I want to use it. I think I'll just need to un- and re-install it.
A while ago, for some odd reason TS1 decided to _unauthorize_ itself and revert to demo mode - luckily this was fixed by re-entering the DVD's serial. Weird.
I guess the NI service center can be fickle at times...


----------



## thehuman (Jul 22, 2013)

Josquin @ Sat Jul 20 said:


> I guess the NI service center can be fickle at times...



I guess this doesn't help you resolve your issue, but ProjectSAM's support got back to me incredibly fast and helped me resolve the issue I was having. I haven't heard back from NI yet, but since I already have a ticket in with them as well, I will let you know if I hear anything back from them that might be of assistance with your issue.

Anyway, thanks ProjectSAM for the awesome support! I am really happy you guys were able to sort me out so quickly.


----------

